# O scale bridge



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi to all O scale modelers!!!

I looked through quite a few of the old threads but couldn't find one called whats on your O scale workbench!!! So here I go with whats on mine!

Eventually it's going to be an O scale Deck Truss bridge about 26 inches long with stone type abutments and a couple of trestles under it for support.
IS ANYONE GETTING INTERESTED YET???:laugh:

I still have a long way to go yet. Going to add those nut & bolt castings to it also. here's the photo.
Cheers, Dave


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

David,

It's always a great pleasure to see your handiwork. A step up in scale for you this time! Keep us posted.

TJ


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi to all O scale modelers!!!
> 
> I looked through quite a few of the old threads but couldn't find one called whats on your O scale workbench!!! So here I go with whats on mine!
> 
> ...


looks ok , is it just glued together ?
will it support the weight of an O scale train?


I just built a new gerder bridge for my layout,its 40" long and looks real, I wish I could post a pic of it, in fact I have plently of new stuff I could show off if I learn to post pics..............mike


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You tempt me with a truss so I will add this link of the Vermont Covered bridge museum. Maybe it will inspire.
I also am adding this image search of truss covered bridges. Some fancy work here.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> looks ok , is it just glued together ?
> will it support the weight of an O scale train?
> 
> 
> I just built a new gerder bridge for my layout,its 40" long and looks real, I wish I could post a pic of it, in fact I have plently of new stuff I could show off if I learn to post pics..............mike


Mike, it's really not that hard to post pictures, and we even have a post describing several techniques.

How to post pictures at ModelTrainForum


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> David,
> 
> It's always a great pleasure to see your handiwork. A step up in scale for you this time! Keep us posted.
> 
> TJ





Big Mike said:


> looks ok , is it just glued together ?
> will it support the weight of an O scale train?
> 
> 
> I just built a new gerder bridge for my layout,its 40" long and looks real, I wish I could post a pic of it, in fact I have plently of new stuff I could show off if I learn to post pics..............mike





T-Man said:


> You tempt me with a truss so I will add this link of the Vermont Covered bridge museum. Maybe it will inspire.
> I also am adding this image search of truss covered bridges. Some fancy work here.





gunrunnerjohn said:


> Mike, it's really not that hard to post pictures, and we even have a post describing several techniques.
> 
> How to post pictures at ModelTrainForum


Hello TJ, I could have bet all I have that you would have been the first to respond to my thread!!! smiles:laugh:

Big Mike, Hi there!! Yes it is glued together and I would think it would support O scale engines. I suspect the heaviest would be an all brass Big Boy engine. maybe someone knows the actual weight of one.
gunrunnerjohn explained about downloading photo's so follow his lead

Hi T-Man  I was wanting to tempt someone with this bridge because when it's finished it will be put up For Sale Since it what I do 
Thanks for the covered bridge links!!:thumbsup: I have build 3 already
Check out my bonanza site http://bononza.com/booths/David_Stockwell
Here is on I use quite often http://bridgehunter.com/category/year/built-durning-1900s/

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

john, I guess I'm just stupid, or old,and I have tried several times to post from my photobucket with poor results,heck I've even had someone show me how to do it ,but when I tried to post when they are not around ,I just can't seem to do it .

I was not brough up in the computer age,I'm old school,and just bairly able to type on this key board ,I'm just not computer savy,you see I can't even spell worth a crap............mike hwell:hwell:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Mike if you have a photo on Photobucket, it's DIRT SIMPLE! 

With the Photobucket page open, run your cursor over the picture you want to post, the popup illustrated below will appear. Just click on the indicated entry, then switch to your message composition window here and paste it with a Ctrl-V and you're done. Couldn't be simpler. 










Using this example, I clicked on the indicated link, then pasted that result here, this is what you see.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

T-Man said:


> You tempt me with a truss so I will add this link of the Vermont Covered bridge museum. Maybe it will inspire.
> I also am adding this image search of truss covered bridges. Some fancy work here.


Hi T-Man,

The links I gave you before were wrong!! sorry about that.
Here's the right links
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/David_Stockwell
http://bridgehunter.com/category/year/built-during-1900s/


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking good David.:thumbsup:


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's another update to the O scale deck truss bridge I'm building.

Got sidetracked with a few days in the hospital, but I'm back at again now!!
Getting some of the detail work in it now.

Here's some Photo's
Cheers, Dave


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Always brilliant, David ... always brilliant!!!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hospital?
I hope all is well.


Looking nice David, are you going to put a gangplank walkway up top too?


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Always brilliant, David ... always brilliant!!!
> 
> TJ





big ed said:


> Hospital?
> I hope all is well.
> 
> 
> Looking nice David, are you going to put a gangplank walkway up top too?


Hi tj and thanks much for the:thumbsup: Dave

Hi big ed
Yeah the hospital!! I am very susceptible to pneumonia (YUCK). I'm an X VERY long time smoker. Quite a year ago, but I've had pneumonia 3 times since.:thumbsdown:
Wasn't planing on walkways on this bridge because I don't know much about all the different kinds of O scale track. There's enough room for them , but they have to look right with what ever track is used
Cheers, Dave


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Dave,

Take care of yourself. And keep those smokes far, far at bay! If you have to smoke something, make sure it's your work towards those smokin' hot bridges!

TJ


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Dave,
> 
> Take care of yourself. And keep those smokes far, far at bay! If you have to smoke something, make sure it's your work towards those smokin' hot bridges!
> 
> TJ


Okay, tj I'll do that!! This one is nearing the end Got 2 pairs of trestles to mount under the bridge and do some weathering

Cheers, Dave


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I love the bridge ! Especially the stone work:thumbsup:


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

T-Man said:


> I love the bridge ! Especially the stone work:thumbsup:


Thanks for the :thumbsup: T-Man it is appreciated

By the way, you say "T" stands for
Trains, Track, Trestles, and more Trains, but I was wondering if it also stands for T-REX too:laugh:
Is it possible you are related to tdeuwaite???

Cheers, Dave


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

hey I like the thomas Gunrunner! I just got one for my little one. tmcc conversion?? hmmm.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That is one impressive bridge!

*old464*, yep, TMCC, sound, and lights, nothing's too good for my Thomas.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's the final photo of the O scale deck truss bridge. Finished!!

You can all see more Photo's in the For Sale: member to member thread.
I will be listing it there with all the dimensions and price info

Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It is an amazing piece of work, thanks for the pictures.  That must be a big sucker compared to your Z-scale bridges.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

It needs a river, Dave ... Great work!!!

TJ


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> It needs a river, Dave ... Great work!!!
> 
> TJ


With *blue* water!


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It is an amazing piece of work, thanks for the pictures.  That must be a big sucker compared to your Z-scale bridges.





tjcruiser said:


> It needs a river, Dave ... Great work!!!
> 
> TJ


Thanks gunrunnerjohn, My Z scale covered bridges will almost fit in the lower section of one of the stone abutments,:laugh:

Thanks again tj!! The buyer will have to provide the river.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

You're off to a good start. Keep us posted on your progress. Here are some that I made for my suspended layout.
Don


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Very nice work, Dave.:appl:


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Two things stand out in your picture. The trusses for the bridge look superb. Your "workbench" is a thing of beauty, cleaner than my kitchen counters. :appl::appl:


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Don F said:


> You're off to a good start. Keep us posted on your progress. Here are some that I made for my suspended layout.
> Don





Dano said:


> Very nice work, Dave.:appl:





BobS said:


> Two things stand out in your picture. The trusses for the bridge look superb. Your "workbench" is a thing of beauty, cleaner than my kitchen counters. :appl::appl:


Hi Don F, Your bridges look great!!:thumbsup: The one I show here was sold very quickly to big ed here on the forum. He has added a more detail to it. That bridge was finished in 2012 and I stopped building bridges a couple of years ago. Pictures below show what I'm doing now days.

Hi Dano, Thanks much

Hi BobS, Thanks for the thumbs up. Here's a picture of my workbench today!!:laugh:
As you can see it's very cluttered!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey David! Great stuff and good to here from you big ed is proud of your/ his bridge!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice work David, I hope you build a few more bridges, I missed out.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

sjm9911 said:


> Hey David! Great stuff and good to here from you big ed is proud of your/ his bridge!





gunrunnerjohn said:


> Nice work David, I hope you build a few more bridges, I missed out.


Hi sjm9911, Thanks much I know big ed posted several pictures of the bridge, but it's been so long I couldn't remember "WHERE OR WHEN":laugh: It has been a long time for me since I was last on the forum. Everything I do now days is at a much slower pace!!!:smilie_daumenneg:

Hi gunrunner, I can remember you saying once (long time ago):stroke: that you should get one of my bridges before I quit!!! But you did miss out I'm afraid:smilie_daumenneg:
Have a nice day!!
Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh well, when you snooze, you loose.


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

Um, would that be lose, Chief?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I was too loose...


----------

